# MIMB ALABAMA ride!



## T-Money (Feb 3, 2010)

just puttin the idea out there for everyone close to alabama to have a ride at boggs and boulders this summer or spring.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Sounds good. I was planning on making at least one trip there this year. It's hard to go ride anymore with the price of gas and the economy, funds are hard to come by for playing.. But all work and "no" play makes me ill, gotta get away every now and then .. LOL


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

Yea that's why we need to vote for bogs for the labor day ride. Plenty of time to save some cash


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

some of us GA boys are plannin on going end of april, begginning of may


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we gonna hit up the place soon. i'll tell you before we do, talon.


----------



## T-Money (Feb 3, 2010)

ten fo stevo! yeah as far as the labor day ride they prolly arent going to agree to do it there thats why i say have a ride there for those of us who cannot afford to go to miss. hey green kitty shoot me an pm before yall head this way!


----------



## chief_22006 (Feb 14, 2010)

Im down fo sho!!!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

ten four T-Money. probably be the end of April or early May. Tryin to get the pride all geared up and ready for some Bama Boggin.


----------



## BamaBrute (Apr 8, 2010)

Im in as well i try to make it there atleast 2 or 3 times a year!


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

i'm in if the time is right..


----------



## chief_22006 (Feb 14, 2010)

When u come greenkitty, i need a the pride tshirt!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Depending on when ya'll go I might try to come down and just chill w/ ya around dinner time & camp out. Just have to see how it's going.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

ill bring my backup bike and you can ride it! its just a lil 250 but she bad and water tight. then you can ride out with us.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha!  :nutkick:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

im serious. hell i have so much fun riding that little honda, you can ride the 400... lol


----------



## chief_22006 (Feb 14, 2010)

Heck yea! That makes me wanna get my recon out and snork it!!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

that little recon is fun cause it makes EVERYTHING seem DEEP. over the handle bars in it is like almost up to the racks on my kitty.


----------



## T-Money (Feb 3, 2010)

so lets try and get a weekend set in stone here thats convenient for everyone


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

im down for May 14-15.


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Gotta keep check on this one.. Im always up for a good ride if I can get off work


----------



## T-Money (Feb 3, 2010)

so how does may 14/15 sound to everyone thats good with me give everyone a 2 month time to plan ahead! and plenty of time to save up for it!


----------



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm in if my motor isn't destroyed... maybe just a water pump... guess we'll see.


----------



## chief_22006 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thats good with me. ^^yall two need to get ready.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

may 14-15 = 400 domination in BAMA.


----------



## T-Money (Feb 3, 2010)

eeeeasy 400!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

im definitely gonna make this one. I'm gonna try to get most of the Pride to go as well. i know at least 4 people will be coming from GA.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I'm out if its in May.:crying:


----------



## T-Money (Feb 3, 2010)

how come drtj?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I got some personal business that needs tending to. Plus the brute needs some TLC. ME->:smlove2:<-da brute. Its all good though. There is always the labor day ride


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

yea looks like all the GA boys are talkin about memorial day weekend instead of 14 and 15. that way we can get more riding in. and we get a discount for 15+ people, so we may do that instead.


----------



## T-Money (Feb 3, 2010)

well darn. maybe this yr they will go with the votes! well i will be down there either the first or second weekend in april anyone is welcome to join


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

so yall want to try to meet up memorial day weekend? cause we got a lot of Arctic Cats coming that way!


----------



## T-Money (Feb 3, 2010)

thats cool with me green


----------



## kylej1291 (Mar 21, 2010)

when everyone desides wich weekend someone please let me know . im in and i can get a few people to go!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

as far as I know the Pride is coming to invade AL memorial day weekend. AC domination of AL. Here we come.


----------

